# New Beginnings



## Erilaya (Mar 6, 2003)

Due to some overwhelming and unfortunate instances and occurances.. I am starting my journal over.( my other one was a bit too full of woes me.. and not very constructive.so with strength and endurance off I go to over come some issues and get to where "I" finally want to be.. 

IT HAS BEGUN.

Eri'


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 6, 2003)

Welcome back ... and I'm sure you'll make it to your goal as you seem to endure the hard times and come back stronger!


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks NT I realy have always appreciated the support I get from you all, the help and info I reap from here is amazing! no matter how simplistic my questions or trivial my complaints.. you all keep me on track and going.

so thanks for being here!

and thank you for stopping in NT! your a great pal.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey Eri!! 

Good luck with your goals! Show us you can do it!!  (although we already believe in you..  )

Jen


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 6, 2003)

JEN! I am humbled to see you in here.. thanks mucho! 

yes and today is leg day.. geez.. my MIL is here and has been near on a month to help me recover from my illness.. and she leaves on Monday so this has been my week to get back on track and start training again.. yay.. I am feel scared.. literally my pulse starts going when I think of hitting legs tonight.. I dunno why.. I guess I am afraid of how much strength I have lost?? perhaps. but .. today is the day.

how are things on your end? what is new.. ??

has anyone heard from gardeninggurl..?? seems its been forever since I talked to her. 

smiles

have a terrific thursday


----------



## jstar (Mar 6, 2003)

Hi Eri,

Love your quotes, very inspirational!

You're definitely in the right place to get in the right frame of mind to achieve your goals.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 6, 2003)

Just dropping by....good luck


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 6, 2003)

goodness. Thanks guys.. I really "feel" this is finally my time to shine! ya know how sometimes ya just "know". 

its a good feeling...


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 8, 2003)

It is March 8th..

going to walk the treadmill ...

and 

have started to journal my food again.. my food scale broke so I have to hunt one down.

Iam trying to stop using real dressing for salads and go just to vin&oil  ophew that is hard.. nearing to getting rid of the  sugars tho.. 

working on water MIL uses pennies so I am going to try that one.. you push a penny to the back of the counter for each 10 or 12 ounce glass you drink! hey whatever works right?

smiles


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 11, 2003)

Alrighty..March 11th.. Back in Full swing..MIL went back to Niagra on the lake where she lives after I bawled like a babe all night and went to bed early I started my day

used phen free 30 mins prior to the treadmill. 

1 hour on treadmill, fast walk nonstop.

vitamens and iron as well my metamucil 
with my first meal

1.oatmeal 1/2 cp and 2 scoops protein powder 1 cp cpoffe with twin sugar 

2.salad with salsa

3.portien shake 2scoops powder 2 strawberries water and 2 tsps of HC.

4. chicken breast  on a bed of romaine and 1tspn of oilnvin dressing I made at home. and half an apple

5. 1/2 cp of brocoli and 1/2 stemed carrots on 3 oz of tvp with flax

6. sugar free jello
cup of balck currant tea with 2 twin sugars

and then bed.. by 11. up for 7 a.m I am now on sleeping pills for not ONLY when I need them I only have 30 of them..antavan.. so .. those night I cannot sleep at all I take them I don't think they will interfere with anyting except help me get real sleep.

(sidenote) gonig to the ballet at the end of the month and bought a tiny top to wear over my long skirt and I want to wear it without feeling like things are haning over the edge lol..so .. strict strict strict.) 

I have from March 10 to July 10 to get  to my goals ..for pictures.. I am so terrified!!! but I have got to finally prove to myslef my family and my kids ..that  MOMS can do it too.


oh oh oh 

shaking gotta get off here now.





I know this sucks.. but I am getting back in the groove. and by bedtime I will have my gallon of water gone.. ! score.

Tomorrow is weights day.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2003)

This may not give yoiu much motivation, but Mrs. NT has lost 9lbs since January.  All due to a change in her diet and a steady does of gym-work.  If the Mrs. can do it, anyone can reach their goals.  

I can't speak for anyone else, but I'd love to see you reach your goals firstly because you deserve it ... but secondly, because you plan on wearing a tiny top ... he he!!

Keep kicking a$$ my dear ...


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2003)

Eri!  Sweetie!!!

SOOO glad you found your way back!  Don't stress too much about not having the perfect diet yet... you'll get there.  It's better to ease yourself off those bad for ya things so you don't end up feling cheated and start craving them!

I'm here for you!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi b yes I have been reading every body elses journals and trying harder to get something down that i can pheasibly follow for myself I am sure there will be blunders but at least I am in there plowing thru. 

March 12/03 Nurtrition
Meal 1: 4oz ground turkey breast, 3 egg whites, 1 yolk, ½ orange 

Meal 2: 2 scoops protien, 12oz water, 1 Tbsp. Heavy whipping cream, 3 peach slices 

Meal 3: 6oz can water packed tuna over 2 cups of salad with 2 Tbsp. Newman's own Oil and Vinegar dressing 

Meal 4: same as meal 2 

Meal 5:  1 cup uncooked oatmeal , 1 Tbsp. Butter, 1 cup green beans  4oz sweet potato, small banana. 


before bed a cup of black currant tea( with 1 twin packet in it)


1 gallon of water thru the day

vitamens and fiber and a phen free 30 mins prior to treadmill.


Training: 
Chest
Calves 
abs. 
1 hour treadmill ( fast walk) 

will start to type in my exact exercises as I find which ones I can get done effectively in the amount of time I have.


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 12, 2003)

Last night I was in bed by 10:30!!! oh yes! and I got up for 7 am! a coup I tell ya.. I think Hubs thinks I am mad at him.. I am just not soo focused on him! ha ha .. 

so today is gonna be stellar!

I am refreshed and much to do.

off to do the work to get me my prize!!! myself back!


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 13, 2003)

well my day is screwed in regrads to making meals. so I am reduced to MRP's.. ug ug ug .. but I am using only water for them so that makes me feel a bit less guilty.

I got an hour in on the treadmill. ug ug ug 

I need to find something to do on the tready other than meditate. 

have a calss to take today and a new client to meet. and a new MTB to assure.

ran out of  thermos and glutamine so I gotta go get some.. I was thinking of the Lean stack7?? ug so many to choose from..the last one I was using I did not "Feel" as tho it was doing mcuh then again I was not really helping my situation either.. 

ack.. off to cybershop for some.. sigh.

but had to check in.! GOT TO STICK WITH IT. I am getting my water in and my workouts and will eat more "real" food tomorrow.


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 15, 2003)

March 15th.

treadmill 1 hour


chest and bi's

Had tried to cut out having my morning tea but the headache was not worth it so I had a cup of tea to start my day today.. I am trying to just use twin sugar. I am finding it not as hard as I thought to cut out breads and eating late.. YAY!

I am getting my water in and.. I feel so much better to be back on track.. I noticed it yesterday morning.
Had a migraine last night.. I think its the change in diet..but gotta get thru the first few weeks and it will be all good.

my weights are still low and I am slowly adding 5 lbs per week. my hip hurt yesterday I dunno why but it was more of a pull ache not an injury ache so that is good. its gone now .

Also this is a challenge for this week March 15 to the 24th becuase all 6 kids are home for march break ...mainly in the house due to cold temps and tons of snow..sigh.. so.. staying on track will be a challenge I am sure I can overcome if I come on here to vent it out. 

Nuff said.

this is Day 3 of my 6 week sprint.


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 17, 2003)

still on track ( YAY ME! ) and although its mostly a protien shake day.. I am getting in some chicken and cabbage and an apple as well. also.. gonna make some brown rice to take with me tomorrow to have with my chicken.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 17, 2003)

Seems like you're going in the right direction!!!  I know it's tough esp. w/ 6 kids!!!

Keep it up


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks B I really appreciate you coming in here today! I needed the support! It really does help!

your da bestest!

smooches

Eri'


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 21, 2003)

OMG! 6 kids all day every day for spring break! I need the looney bin for a vacation! 

today is free day ahhh.. 

actually did not eat barely at all tho.. not feeling too hot. but did have my comfort starch...sigh.. bran bread.. lol. 

back on track tomorrow Hubs has been in bed for 2 days.. sick as a dog.. and I really feel run down tired and a bit achy and my throat hurts so I guess I have a touch of it.. but I hmm I am still the one that gets up at 6 a.m?? go figure. oh well no use whining..there is more out there that matters..

so. 

I am having ICE CREAM TONIGHT! OH YEAH!

wink


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 26, 2003)

FUQ there has got to be a way to make oatmeal taste better.. its so gross. I have my oatmeal with my protien powder in it and EWWW! what does anyone else do to make it palatable.?ack noone reads my journal anyway.. lol

well I am on track gotten up to near 1 gallon of water now and gettingmy cardio in. taking my cla and thermos 30 mins prior to cardio 4 times a week. in spilts of twice daily as well. as having plundered thru 3 of our fellow IM ladies journals the last 2 weeks I have made a meal plan for myself. 

so today

workout done

meals ( planned and ready!) 

vitamens and supps done

water (planned and ready!)


goals..

Fuq I might as well write it down here

lose 20lbs of fat! holy fuq how did that happen .. oh yeah.. I have 6 kids LOL. 
I have bulked up enough, O I can feel the muscles and I can see them when I flex ..  I do believe I don't need more lbm but need to retain what I have without losing it while cutting ! .

measurements:

biceps 14.5 flexed ( they are pretty!!)
Chest 36 ( 36dd )
waist above bellybutton is ( I SUCK! but at least I did not suck it in!.. anyway.. Waist is at 34..sigh.. having had 3csections( with 12 lb babies!!) 3 surgeries post csections and I am soo trying to get a 29 inch waist!!!!! is that even possible anymore?? 
hips 38 

weight.. 180 ( at my most ripped in appearance I was at 150-158 and rock hard..it was so swweeet! 
Height 5'4.5 

Off I go..


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 26, 2003)

you can do anything you set your mind to!  You just have to stay on track.  Forget the excuses, however valid they are and do it!  If you were comfortable at 155 at one time, then there is nothing stopping you from doing it again.


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 26, 2003)

Holy FUQ someone read my journal! Thanks NT your da bestest! I appreciate your stopping in.. makes me feel special indeed. yeah I know I can do it I just don't get any support on the homefront so I gots to do it alones.blah blah blah ( be a winner not a whiner !). but thats alright its all for me anyway righto.. lol.

How you doing?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 26, 2003)

No help from the homefront??  Hhhmmmm, I guess that makes your _whining_ legit!    I do everything in my power to help out the Mrs.  I rearrange my schedule so that she can go when she wants. 

We're doing good.  She is doing great.  I have begun shopping for her.  At one point, I didn't buy the low rider pants because I didn't feel she looked good in them.  Now ... she looks great!  I have some on order that will definitely have the crowds stop and staring!    In about 2 months time, I get to shop for low cut tops as I believe she's actually going to get her implants!  Yeah me!  I've never had so much fun buying revealing clothes I know she loves wearing.


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 26, 2003)

O la la send pictures! I bet she is looking so delecious! hellshe was delecious looking anyway! ahh a man that likes to shop for his woman.. damn.. Trisha is lucky!

about the homefront lol...yeah but I am NOT gonna talk about HIM in MY journal anymore! lol..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2003)

well looki at what I found.....
You keep cranking, girl! 
oh, what is this .mil you kefpt typing about earlier?

pics! we need beore pics! You know..to help see your over all achievements! This is for your own good.,.you know..


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 26, 2003)

MIL you nut is my Mother in Law.. ( sincemy own mother and father have cut me out of thier lives and the WILL [dammit!] I have ben adopted by hubs mother who also has had over 70 foster kids.. she rocks. and lucky for me.. Adores me.. oh we had a great visit while she was here.. her visit allowed me to rest and recoup and I know if it had not been for her being her I would still be weak and low.. but she literally everything and took care of the house and the kids etc.. it rocked.. so.. I owe it to her and to myself to get on track and stay on the wagon. 

hey there is a whole thread of pics of me.. and I don't think there is much difference from them except in my biceps and hams.. just a bit more definition to them and half an inch bigger I think.. I have to look at the old stats. 

NT and Burner You two have made my day! thanks y mucho grande!

smiles


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 26, 2003)

and did I miss that thread of all the pics?

I'll be sure to take pics ... she'll be hot hot hot!


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 26, 2003)

well its from dang ummm last year.. ( blush) remember when I first joined up.. the threads in members pics.. erilayas pics..lol anyway nothing snazzy.. I am no where near leah or venus' or brit or jodi or butterflys or princess' calibers..but then agian I am not built like them.. they are all tall and built totally different but I can hold my own in my own ways.. hee hee.. Personality is a good trait  right?? 

you crack me up NT!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2003)

stop comparing! You are you. Eri.
doen't matter what they look like. Work on what you look like. Work to how you want to look like.


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 26, 2003)

I know Burner! Cum and spank me ...?/ Please?

and yes YOU ARE RIGHT.. I will work on it!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2003)

now..THAT'S a boner-fide offer!
pishaw..of course I'm right! I've been telling people all along..that if more people would listen and heed to wha tol' Burner's got to say, it would be a beter place!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> *stop comparing! You are you. Eri.*
> doen't matter what they look like. Work on what you look like. Work to how you want to look like.



exactly!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2003)

see? Nt and I agree on this: Nekked pics!


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 31, 2003)

WEll I have it all planned out and written on my board in the kitchen and got the shopping down.. I am starting hte meal cutting paln that DP and W8 have in the Nurtritional threads. so... 

I am excited I sure hope I can start truly cutting I have so lovley muscle I have put on I wanna show it off! 

FINALLY


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> well its from dang ummm last year.. ( blush) remember when I first joined up.. the threads in members pics.. erilayas pics..lol anyway nothing snazzy.. I am no where near leah or venus' or brit or jodi or butterflys or princess' calibers..but then agian I am not built like them.. they are all tall and built totally different but I can hold my own in my own ways.. hee hee.. Personality is a good trait  right??



ERI~ honey...THANK YOU But...I am soooo built totally different then a lot of girls here... sooo I assume..but ya never know..
 I have my Grannys THIGHS, and thick legs, I have to work super hard to keep them in shape.. & tight.. or In no time, they look fat, and dimply.. seriously.. And I'm Not that tall.. I'm 5'5..I weigh 121-122, My arms are very muscular, not tiny at all..  I do have a tiny waist though.. but I am Built..not puney..like a lot of girls at the gym.. My sister and I have never been umm "tiny" but we are not Fat, ya know.. we just have big muscles, that when when we work on, can look totally great, but when I'm lazy for over 2 months.. I start gaining weight..  

Anyway..just wanted you to know I'm not one of those ittibitti girls.. Yea I'm a size 2.. but Its A lOT of work To stay there.. 

KEEP UP YOUR AWESOME WORK HONEY!


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 31, 2003)

Thanks so much Stacey Even when I was in the Airforce I was not a size 2!  I am big boned big busted and built like a brick shiat house! lol.. It was so great to hear from someone else that it takes hard hard work to stay tiny.. at my lowest I can get to be a size 5/6 and that is at my ever thinnest.. size 8 is good for me.. currently I am an 11 ug ug ug  all my wieght in my stomach and thighs as well.. I do believe its babyfat stored in there! being pregnant as many times as I have well .. and being irish I swear its genetic! but I also have an awesome base to work with and I love when I start getting close to where I want to be.. its exciting.

Thanks for the encouragement it has really meant something to me today! .. It made a difference!
You make a difference!

You are a wonderful lady.

be well


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2003)

Eri! You make me feel soo good, thank you for being soo positive and sweet to me!!

BIG BONED~ Thats the dang word I was looking for!! YES! My sister and I both are!! I know where you are coming from! Granted it took a lot of cardio every day to get me where I am.. I have been a size 12 and a size 13 before.. soo I do know where your coming from. YOUR SOOO RIGHT, When You get close to your goal, its very exciting..and You get very proud of yourself! I know honey! And I wish you all the luck and encouragement in the world! You are such a Beautiful person!!! 

Oh I do believe its genetic also. No matter how Much cardio I do, I always have my Grannys legs, They will never look like I want them too, but I am proud of them anyway!!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 1, 2003)

well I took the morning to cook my foods for 5 days ahead.. chicken cabbage spinach turnip sweet potato carrots... etc.. I got it all done and packaged up for each meal on each days. YAY.

today is a low carb low cal day and I am hungry hungry..

lol
but I am on track! horray for me! I am so stickin to things I am mighty proud!

smiles


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 1, 2003)

I slipped on the stairs yesterday and went down 9 stairs.. man my arse hurts today.. I feel it more after I have been sitting a while.. ug.. 

todays workout is Chest and Tris.. ( yeah! my favs!)


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey Girl.. Yeah You for cooking your meals and staying on track~ 

OUCH ~ I hope your a$$ gets to feeling better~ omg..girl that had to have hurt like hell!
Take care of that bootie!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2003)

OUCH!!!  You ok???


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

hey! You ok? Do not damage that bootay!


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey thanks guys I am fine .. I think my ego was brusied more so than anything else. LOL.. I have carpet burn on my left buttock! HA! 

I was sore a bit all over yesterday but today is all fine and dandy.. 

Had a pep talk to the hubs.. did the ," I am y our personal cheerleader" talk and tried to encourage him to FIND HIS FIRE! so we shall if it helped... I sure hope so.. that pom pom waving gets a bit tiring lol but hopefully in the long run will be worth the efforts.. gotta give some to get some! 

smiles


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey beautiful!
Happy Hump Day!
Glad youa re feeling better!
Carpet burn? Need some slave applied?


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 2, 2003)

IN talking with a wonderful lady this morning..  and missing a morning meeting due to reading new info on here!! 9 grump grump LOL ) I am going to start putting all my meals nad workouts on here starting tomorrow.. I am serious about this cut and determined to be accountable and make it work! 

now my question today is.. I am sooo hungry but alas its a mod carb day and I have had 2 meals already and I am still hungry what is up with that??

ug


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2003)

I think thats good that your hungry.. your bodys reacting the right way!!! When Is your next meaL?? 

Your doing great girl!


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 2, 2003)

thanks hon I have it worked out that i get to eat every 3.5 hours. so that I don't snack at night.  I made it to the next meal and I have a gallon of water in me so far.. I think 4 to 6 litres of water a day is good but man its so hard! lol.

thanks for checkin up on me I am gonna go read your journal today.. I try to check it every other day  you are always on the ball you and jodi .winks

Eri'


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2003)

Eri - How many cals you eating a day???  

Also, you should post your meals


----------



## Jenny (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey sweets!

Finally had time to read through your journal!
Your spirit and dedication is very inspirational to read!



> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Even when I was in the Airforce I was not a size 2!  I am big boned big busted and built like a brick shiat house! lol.. It was so great to hear from someone else that it takes hard hard work to stay tiny.. at my lowest I can get to be a size 5/6 and that is at my ever thinnest.. size 8 is good for me.. currently I am an 11 ug ug ug  all my wieght in my stomach and thighs as well.. I do believe its babyfat stored in there! being pregnant as many times as I have well .. and being irish I swear its genetic! but I also have an awesome base to work with and I love when I start getting close to where I want to be.. its exciting.



Oh YES, I agree!! I'm not a tiny girlie either!! Wide hip bones and  wide shoulders.. with a butt that will evolve into a horse's if I don't work it...  waist and abs is my strong point, where I don't usually hold a lot of fat.. Upper body is overall leaner.
But I'm not naturally lean and toned, I need to work oh so hard to get there.. And I'm not there yet!
We'll have to be the best we can be! Not try to be someone else..
I'm finally starting to accept that I'm not and will never be a size 1, my genetics just will not allow it.. But, I'm going to be the best that I CAN be..

I'll visit you more frequently honey, us brick houses need to stick together!  


Jen


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 3, 2003)

okay.. I am thinking I am not getting enough cals as Jodi suggested?..but then again I am still clueless on how to get the amounts ...I am fitday illiterate! ug ug ug .. I will work on it today tho but I will post my meals and quantities today.


Meal 1 : 4 oz of chicken
              1/2 a pear
              4 eggwhites 1 yolk

Meal 2 :  Protien shake using 2 scoops
              powder and 12 oz of water.2 
              strawberries.

Meal 3 : 6 oz of tuna on top of salad 
              2 tsp of vin/oil dressing

Meal 4 : protien shake 2 scp of powder
              w/12 oz. water


Meal 5 : 4 oz chicken,1 cp of brown rice, 1 cp of spinach
              6 oz of sweet potato 1/2 pear

1 gallon of water. A daily vitamen ,Vit C tablet and tylenol to help with caffiene withdrawal LOL.


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 3, 2003)

O HI Jenn!! its great to have ya in here! I really am starting to realize that I will never be a tiny waif..not that I want to be one but ya know how mass media is blah blah blah. thanks for the encouragement!

Jodi I posted it above.. but like i siaid I have to go to fitday I think and workout the break down? my puter is sooo slow.. ug

smiles & have a great day everyone..


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 3, 2003)

ug I caved! I had 3 rings of pineapple in no juice but I was so craving something sweet and that pie was calling and calling it was I guess a sad attempt huh.. but I did not eat the pie!!!! sigh...i suck today.


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 3, 2003)

I got a letter in the mail yesterday.. a photo I took is going to be PUBLISHED! yay..its going in a book titled ,"Wandering spirits" how cool is that!.

smiles

Eri'


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2003)

Thats awesome girl about the photo you took being published!   

JEN: I'm like you.. what I have, I have to work EXTREMLEY Hard FOR~ But its worth it.. But I won't be Jenifer aniston.. and like JEN SAID.. we need to Be Us.. not try to be someone else.. I NEED THAT AS MY QUOTE AT THE BOTTOM TO REMIND ME THAT EVERYDAY!!!


On your meals.. YOU NEED MORE FAT!!
Add 2 tbsp of HEAVY Cream to your shakes..

Add 1 tbsp of Nat. Penut butter to your breakfast
Add Some fat at dinner too.. 
Just My thoughts..

JODI Will help ya great to w/ that!!


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 3, 2003)

girl .. if you saw how jiggly I am you would not reccomend adding FAT LOL.. but I see what ya mean.. low carb high protien and GOOD FAT! 
gonna hit the grocery store only have peter pan pb in the house currently.. ( we have ahouse rule..with 6 kids its a must.. that you can have a pb&j whenever you want if your hungry.. so my boys ,I have 4 of them..who are going thru growth spurts can eat at will..with thier bottomless pitt stomachs!  my 12 yr old son is currently at the moment. he is 5'5.5 and weighs now 128 of all muscle all my children exercise.. its cute . they get together at night and run laps in the field or use the free weights.. my 11 yr old daughter wants to do figure comps!! )


----------



## Jodi (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi Eri

I don't think low carb would be good for you to start.  First I think you need a structured plan WITH carbs to balance you out for a few weeks.  Yes your cals are waaayyy too low for you and Stacey is right you need more fat.  What are your totals for today and how bout your stats and I'll see if I can help more here with meal planning.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> I have carpet burn on my left buttock! HA!



We all know where this came from!!!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 3, 2003)

yo DG its great to see ya.. I emailed ya last night did ya get it.. I think it bounced tho.. I will resend it later..

umm exqueeze me "butt" I slipped on the stairs... lol.. 

huggies
Eri'


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 3, 2003)

HI Jodi

well my stats are on page one but here they are again:

measurements:

biceps 14.5 flexed ( they are pretty!!)

Chest 36 ( 36dd )

waist above bellybutton is ( I SUCK! but at least I did not suck it in!.. anyway.. Waist is at 34..sigh.. been pregnant 8 times having had 3c-sections( with 12 lb babies!!) 3 surgeries post c-sections and I am soo trying to get a 29 inch waist!!!!! is that even possible anymore?? 

hips 38 

thighs 23.5

calves 16.5 ( they are hard as rocks and when I flex they split! yay!) 

weight.. 180  ( at my most ripped in appearance I was at 150-158 and rock hard..it was so swweeet! just under 2 years ago I was at 240lbs! 

Height 5'4.5 

If you go to members pics you can find some photos of me under the thread "erilaya's pix".. I am not much different now.. 

Thanks so much hon I have to dash for a bit my 6 kiddos are hungry and when the troops are hungry the kitchen-help must get busy!!! 

Eri'


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2003)

Check your PM's


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2003)

HEY ERI'

Listen to JODI~ She knows her stuff!!!  

hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 9, 2003)

Come on....no slacking!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 10, 2003)

NOT SLACKING lo... actually being a good girl but have not had enough time to post.. my connection is sooo slow it takes forever I am gonna get it down tho for analysis here hopefully by saturday. On top of all other time constraints I had a moment of insanity and got a new puppy.. she is lab/collie mix and her name is Dakota. she is 7 wks old and up every 2-4 hours!! holy cow! am I tired and cranky.

but.... with that being said I am being a good girl and trying to up my cals..and fat.. I know I am supposed to.. and I am working on it. I suck at making menus tho.. I will take new measurements in 2.5 more weeks. staying off the fuqqin scale ! I hate that thang! lol..

smiles..gotta dash.. 

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Apr 10, 2003)

Wanted to say hi and see how things are going in your neck of the woods!

Is that family still sick?  Did they confirm it was SARS?  Hope they are ok!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

hiya ERi!
Sounds like a cute puppy! You've got a bit of a farm at your place, don't you??

How 'bout pics of the newestr addition to the family?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 11, 2003)

Hey Eri, Happy Friday!!

Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 14, 2003)

Hey Eri! 

Hope you had a great weekend!  I'm sitting here at work, really bored, with my nose running.. and sneezing all the time.. 
Clothes starting to feel looser?

,
Jen


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2003)

you taking your Vitamin C?


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you taking your Vitamin C?



Me? of COURSE I am!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2003)

Dr. Burner just checking to make sure...


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2003)

No response yet Eri???

Guess you're off having a life or something


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2003)

maybe she's tending the flock...


----------



## katie64 (May 10, 2003)




----------

